# Not Happy - 888Reptiles



## The Phantom Lady (May 5, 2012)

I use many online reptile suppliers but 888reptiles I will not being using anymore. On 30th April I orded a glass terrarium because no where on there website did it say it was out of stock so I orded it on a Saturday afternoon (28th April) On the Monday they took my payment of £174.99 and for the next three 3 days, nothing... no shipment update. 

By the Wednesday I rang them to see what was happening and to my annoyance, they said it was out of stock, so why didn't they put out of stock on their website then and than not even informing me and taking £174.99 out of my bank.

They promised there new shipment would be in this week and I would get it this week, well its now Friday and nothing.... so I got fed up of waiting and canceled the order and buying else where.

Many say 888reptiles is good but my experience, they are not, so I don't know if its only me who's had this experience with them :censor:


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

I had similar experiences to the above with a temp gun- took 2 months to arrive with me calling several times after several unreplied to emails to them. I was none too impressed.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Phantom Lady said:


> I use many online reptile suppliers but 888reptiles I will not being using anymore. On 30th April I orded a glass terrarium because no where on there website did it say it was out of stock so I orded it on a Saturday afternoon (28th April) On the Monday they took my payment of £174.99 and for the next three 3 days, nothing... no shipment update.
> 
> By the Wednesday I rang them to see what was happening and to my annoyance, they said it was out of stock, so why didn't they put out of stock on their website then and than not even informing me and taking £174.99 out of my bank.
> 
> ...


try blue lizard reptiles i found the very good 


Paul


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

Swell Reptiles are real good


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I had this exact same experience but not with 888reptiles. Then after I canceled a month or so later it showed up anyway... so I had to buy another pet :gasp: lol

I mostly use Surreypetsupplies for my rep stuff. Can't remember who I got my terrariums from in the end though, may have been swell reptiles.


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

i can see this thread getting locked, apparently we are allowed to say good things about retailers but aren't allowed to highlight it when they provide rubbish customer service. Try Essex Reptile - I think they are pretty good.


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

sorry what? they have doen nothing wrong! this will all be covered by t&c's and your all off your nutts... if a product go's out of stock, ovi you have to wait for stock to be replaced? what 888 poo out glass ter... now??? get a grip!


----------



## The Phantom Lady (May 5, 2012)

ermgravy said:


> sorry what? they have doen nothing wrong! this will all be covered by t&c's and your all off your nutts... if a product go's out of stock, ovi you have to wait for stock to be replaced? what 888 poo out glass ter... now??? get a grip!


Hmmm yes they have done wrong and I don't need to get a grip. 888reptiles advertised their item as in stock and was fast enough to nearly take £200 from me and I had to contact THEM to see where it was as 3 days went by and probably had no intention of informing me. I'm the customer and I am giving them MY money so don't customers have the right to at least have a phone call or email to say it was out of stock instead of me chasing them about my item, order and money. 

The longer he advertisers items in stock when there not and people are paying him money then to find out he never had stock to begin with, he's going to carry on getting more unhappy customers.


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

yum, then if your not happy you have the right to a full refund...


----------



## The Phantom Lady (May 5, 2012)

ermgravy said:


> yum, then if your not happy you have the right to a full refund...


They gave me a refund after AGAIN contacting them and waiting in all week for the tank. Anyway bought from the living rain forest in wales that actually updates their stock page.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Phantom Lady said:


> They gave me a refund after AGAIN contacting them and waiting in all week for the tank. Anyway bought from the living rain forest in wales that actually updates their stock page.


i like there tanks did you have a custom made one could you let me know what it like 

Paul


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

ermgravy said:


> sorry what? they have doen nothing wrong! this will all be covered by t&c's and your all off your nutts... if a product go's out of stock, ovi you have to wait for stock to be replaced? what 888 poo out glass ter... now??? get a grip!


Of course they've done something wrong. If they're out of stock, it should say so on their website. If they didn't know (maybe loads were ordered together?), then they should have contacted the OP, letting them know the situation. 

Why should the buyer have to chase up the seller all the time? If it was the other way round, and they hadn't recieved payment (but sent the tank out), they'd be all over you like a rash.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The Phantom Lady said:


> They gave me a refund after AGAIN contacting them and waiting in all week for the tank. Anyway bought from the living rain forest in wales that actually updates their stock page.





Madhouse5 said:


> i like there tanks did you have a custom made one could you let me know what it like
> 
> Paul


Richie makes excellent tanks- and is a thoroughly nice guy, to boot! :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

If they gave you a refund then why come on a forum and slate them? Yes they might not have gotten in touch with you and you had to chase them up, why not just send them a formal complaint which they may read and take on board as constructive criticism, rather than bashing them on here?


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

CPT BJ said:


> If they gave you a refund then why come on a forum and slate them? Yes they might not have gotten in touch with you and you had to chase them up, why not just send them a formal complaint which they may read and take on board as constructive criticism, rather than bashing them on here?


i myself can see both your points but relay you know yourself you have to get it correct you know how i rate your customer service CPT its no difference to what happens in the world off here you have a bad experiences you tell other people, i think you cant say don't say anything when they get it wrong but praise them when they get it right works both ways 

Paul


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Madhouse5 said:


> i myself can see both your points but relay you know yourself you have to get it correct you know how i rate your customer service CPT its no difference to what happens in the world off here you have a bad experiences you tell other people, i think you cant say don't say anything when they get it wrong but praise them when they get it right works both ways
> 
> Paul


 It definately works both ways! Was just voicing my opinion .


----------



## The Phantom Lady (May 5, 2012)

CPT BJ said:


> If they gave you a refund then why come on a forum and slate them? Yes they might not have gotten in touch with you and you had to chase them up, why not just send them a formal complaint which they may read and take on board as constructive criticism, rather than bashing them on here?


I did view my opinion when I rung them regarding the refund but I didn't get an apology anyway. As a member said further back, praise is always welcomed but when someone points out a fault and messing a customer around, its "Oh no, must not say that" kind of attitude and I'm surprised this hasn't been closed because I'm pointing out a flaw and if you do some research and reviews online, its not only me who has had the run around with 888reptiles.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

The Phantom Lady said:


> I did view my opinion when I rung them regarding the refund but I didn't get an apology anyway. As a member said further back, praise is always welcomed but when someone points out a fault and messing a customer around, its "Oh no, must not say that" kind of attitude and I'm surprised this hasn't been closed because I'm pointing out a flaw and if you do some research and reviews online, its not only me who has had the run around with 888reptiles.


 The fact that you didnt recieve an apology isnt really acceptable. I have heard similar complaints before but i always take things with a pinch of salt .


----------



## The Phantom Lady (May 5, 2012)

Anyway I'll leave it at that, hopefully if anyone is currently using 888reptiles will have better service than I recieved


----------

